# LTP-Dongle an USB Problem



## DexXxtrin (2. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen Dongle für einen LTP-Port. Mein neuer PC hat allerdings keinen solchen Port mehr.
Also habe ich mir ein Adapter-Kabel besorgt auf USB. Allerdings wird dieses im Gerätemanager als USB Druckerunterstützung angezeigt und nicht als LTP.
Somit wird der Dongle auch nicht erkannt.

Nun meine Frage. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diesen Dongle zum laufen zu bringen? Sprich also den USB Adapter auf einen "virtuellen" LTP zu bringen?
Es handelt sich übrigens um einen Sentinel SuperPro Dongle.

Gruss DeXxXtrin


----------



## Zinken (3. April 2012)

Im Zweifelsfall halt mit einer Zusatzkarte, wie z.B. http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/972207/CONRAD-1-PORT-PARALLEL-PCI-KARTE-LOW-PRO


----------

